# Audio program that does.....



## Lomberdia (Jun 30, 2013)

Looking for an audio program that lets me record separate tracks and lets me edit or mix them together.

What I plan to do is record myself playing one instrument, then record myself playing another instrument. I also want to be able to cut/paste parts I don't like or messed up at during recording with clips of the correct sound. I'd like to basically be a 1 man band with this software more or less. Sorry for the vague description of what I'm looking for.

I think 1-man band is about the best I can think of describing what I would like the software to be able to accomplish. Right now, price isn't a factor but I would like suggestions across the price board, no need to pay more when I can get the same thing for less.

Also, here's a random thing I've done recently, how does it sound? http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10970375/ it's not my best work, I just played what came to mind at the moment and slowly getting into the habit of recording my playing sessions to hear myself and hear where things went wrong. Don't know if that helps with random play sessions more so with actually pieces but still. I can point out spots I messed up at but I want to hear other opinions.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 30, 2013)

Ya need one of these - http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/133453-Digital-Audio-Workstations-which-one-do-you-use

Personally, I use one called Reaper, which has a 60 day trial and then a small purchase fee compared to other DAWs ($60 for personal/small business licence) www.reaper.fm

There is one that comes free on macs called GarageBand but I don't know of you have one or not (I don't)


----------



## Lomberdia (Jun 30, 2013)

I'll keep that on the list of programs to try out. thanks. 

no I don't have a mac.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 30, 2013)

I'd recommend browsing just browsing that list of programs in the thread Raptros linked. (Or even just have a look here)
Besides those, if you're looking for something that doesn't cost money, you could try Mixpad, although I can't vouch for it personally, since I've only tried Wavepad for simple audio editing.

And regarding the music, your playing is steady and even for the most part, which is good. There's a few times where the tempo slows a little and I can't tell if it's intentional or if you are unsure of the notes you want to play. Given that you were just playing whatever came to mind, it's very good. 

I like the eerie, unsettling air it has. (Lifting the C levers to make it C# probably had a big effect on this.)


----------



## Lomberdia (Jul 1, 2013)

I was trying not to get my fingers crossed and tangled in the strings, currently practicing preventing the buzzing sound (which I failed a few times at in that recording but I did better than a week ago when I was buzzing all the time). I was playing my harp and my fingers sometimes like to not go where I want them.

EDIT: I like Wavepad so far. Pretty simple and fits for what I need at the moment.


----------

